# single ?



## WAYNEE (Feb 5, 2009)

Was just wandering how many of you are single.since joining today ive been surprised how many of you are with someone.i dream of finding someone but wouldnt know where to start.


----------



## JCMiller23 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am single, but I think a lot of us are with someone because once we find someone we are afraid to leave. this is true for me.


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

me too...ugh.


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I am single and probably will be for the rest of my life. I am also surprised how so many people here have SO's


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

perpetually. :/


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Single.. and a little sick of it now.. beeen half a year lol...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Raises Hand*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

kathy903 said:


> Single.. and a little sick of it now.. beeen half a year lol...


It's been 26 years for me...I'm more than a little sick of it...


----------



## WAYNEE (Feb 5, 2009)

glad im not alone


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

Never had a relationship.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*It's just Me, Myself and I. 
I'd probably suck at relationships anyway.
Just friends for me, thanks.*_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im single


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ya single dude here too i dunno i dont do relationships i always hurt peeps when they get too close just someone to kick it with on the weekend would be fine.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

x < Single


----------



## timidgeek (Dec 22, 2008)

26 years of me time, haha


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

I am, always have been, and always will be. I've never really felt an urge to find a boyfriend, and can't see myself ever being that comfortable around anyone.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

Currently single and have never had a serious relationship ever!


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

single and never been rejected  never tried


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Had one terrible relationship last year, and that's the entire history of my love life. I'm glad it happened though, because it did make me a lot wiser and give me a new outlook on relationships.

I tried online dating last summer but didn't have any luck getting to meet anyone. I'm starting to feel a real loneliness again, so I'm probably going to expand my efforts in the next few months.

I don't think I'll ever really be satisfied in a relationship until my social skills are much better and I know I can meet lots of women easily.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Im single, but I want friends right now.....relationship later. Things are a mess when you just have an SO and no friends.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ditto talk about smothering someone jeez.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Single for 21 years :-(
Some days, i'm really tired about it, but in all honesty, i know i have a lot of work on myself to do before getting into a serious relationship


----------



## Graye (Jan 21, 2009)

For almost 23 years now. Had a bunch of chances in the past few years, but blew them all (more specifically, I let them pass without action).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

single from time to time


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Medicine Wheel said:


> single and never been rejected  never tried


Same here. Been single all my life.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yay for being single ~ I never really put any effort into not being single though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep - single. My goal is to go on my first date EVER (I don't count Homecoming senior year in 1992) this year.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Single (divorced)


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Draztek said:


> Never had a relationship.


Haha same. Totally no social life to boot.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yep - single. My goal is to go on my first date EVER (I don't count Homecoming senior year in 1992) this year.


The only "date" I've ever been on was homecoming junior year. It was AWFUL lol!!


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Never had a real relationship and single.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've had one relationship that lasted a little more than a month. But yeah, currently single.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Always been single and probably will be until the day I die.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Single.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I prefer the term Vaginally Challenged


----------



## Moody99 (Dec 20, 2008)

Been single for 3years now,was in a bad relationship...i will like to have a good boyfriend that would understand me and like me for me,and would be attractive to me as well as i am too him....it gets lonesome sometimes but i refuse to settle for any guy just to say i have one...so i would just wait hopefully i won't be very old before i get a nice man in my life lol...


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

I have three dogs. Dogs are the best for unconditional love. :O)


----------



## LostInApathy (Feb 4, 2009)

single and ready to mingle..haha

No but seriously, relationships, seem like a heavy load to me that involves drama, need to satisfy, expectations and with the chance of someone better coming along. As much as I may want to be in one, I wouldn't be ready for one because I get attached sometimes too easily.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm divorced.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Single and looking.


----------



## Missllnck (Feb 10, 2007)

I was single for 24 yrs of my life. (I had one relationship before that, but it was so weird because of SA and didn't last long. I don't count it.) I thought that I would never meet someone, let alone someone that I would actually marry. I had resigned to the fact that I was going to be alone my entire life and for the most part accepted it and that's when it happened. Someone I had been working with for 3 yrs asked me out and it developed into a very real relationship. We have been together for 4 years.

I am not saying this to get anyone down. I am saying this to give hope to everyone out there. It may not happen when you want it to happen, but eventually you will find the person you are meant to be with. I did not settle with my husband. He turned out to be everything I ever wanted and needed. He is very understanding with my SA.

Also if you think that your SA will go away once you meet that someone. It does not. Part of me use to think that, if only I had a boyfriend everything would be all right. It does help a little, but those same SA feelings are there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
Okay - I saw a sexual anatomy reference! That is potentially a violatory issue. Keep it clean.

Where?!?! Where?!?! :lol


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't decide whether to be resolved that being single is the absolute best choice for me, or if I should be attempting to find a relationship. Just because I have this thought in the back of my head that keeps saying, "hmm, isn't it weird to be single for this long". My friends don't say anything to my face about it, but I kind of wonder if they sometimes say anything about it when I'm not around. Is it weird for someone in my position to avoid all relationships?

In the past year I've had a few flings here and there but they are always short lived, and totally awkward, like guys I shouldn't go for at all, and they end up being so wrong. Or when guys have confronted me about going on a date or something I just freeze up and get flustered, don't know what to do, and so reject them in a really rude way. Nobody really understands my slow pace when it comes to emotions. I'd rather observe my emotions from a distance than have to live through them moment by moment. So it's just so easy to stay single.

But am I missing out on important opportunities?


----------



## mjatte (Feb 10, 2007)

Missllnck said:


> I am not saying this to get anyone down. I am saying this to give hope to everyone out there. It may not happen when you want it to happen, but eventually you will find the person you are meant to be with. I did not settle with my husband. He turned out to be everything I ever wanted and needed. He is very understanding with my SA.


I totally agree with this...it happens so fast when you meet someone and get along well, and you can go years and years before this happens, a miracle happens in an instant...its happened for me in the form of just getting a first date lol, but I think the same principle applies in serious relationship, and finding a love of your life, I'm just saying being patient, and living your life best you can single, is good to do, cause you just never know, good things happen so fast!


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

single here too


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Single here.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

very single

dated one person for 2-3 months like 6 years ago and thats it. havent had an inkling of dating in 3 years and that was just one missed opportunity.


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Single. Been so for a year, blah.


----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

single, no prospects


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I just checked. Still single.

I think my signature quote is appropriate here:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im asexual I self reproduce with risperidones prolactin side effects. thanks risperdal


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Classified said:


> I just checked. Still single.
> 
> I think my signature quote is appropriate here:


That sig is win and true.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Single

I've been single as long as I've been un-employed

Although, I've had many prospects 

but it's so embarrassing telling someone your unemployed

and dating is so traumatic

When I was young, relationships seemed so much more organic, as I've aged there seems to be more of an agenda-like dating is a job interview-what do you do for a living? where did you go to school? ect ect

I don't know..it seems some women have there heart set on having children at all costs

I think you shouldn't even think of having children unless you can't provide a stable environment for them...like a stable, loving relationship...

I don't know...dating freaks me out, LOL

My worst nightmare would be having children brought up in the chaos I experienced...different boyfriends and husbands coming and going through their lives

boyfrineds and husbands who don't have the childs best interests at heart...

I love sex, but I'd rather be single, if it means having a child I had not planned for

it's funny, I may have cancer, and the best thing I've done in my life may be what I haven't done, lol.

so I fluctuate, I would like to be in a relationship, or no I'd rather not be in a relationship


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

single

In my entire life, I have been in one relationship which lasted for 2 years back in high school...I really have no idea how the hell it happened...I didnt initiate anything, she started talking to me, but my SA was not nearly as bad as it is today(not even close), so I could get by

I feel pretty lonely and would like a relationship, but I really dont feel like im in a good enough place to be in one...it wouldnt be fair to the other person or even myself


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Single here too.

I am 29 yo male. I had one (1) GF in hs as a freshman. That's because she asked me out. I didn't like her that much. She was too needy. So I ended it. 

During HS, I was happy to be single because I was chasing my NBA dream. I figured once I got my career going with millions in my bank account. Meeting women would be easy. But wrong! Groupies don't like you for who you are but rather for your fame and money. So...It's one positive thing that came from not making the NBA.

But I didn't ask a girl out until I was 18 years old and when she rejected me, I felt like the worst person in the world. I was crushed and it wasn't until 2001 when I asked another girl out and she too rejected me. So again I was depressed and didn't ask one but two girls until 2003. Both rejected me.

I wasn't feeling good about myself and in 2004, I ask another girl out then she rejected me too.

Fast forward to 2009, I asked a girl out from work and she rejected me all the same.

So that was dating history in the above post.

What I learned from all of this? To place validity of my life as a whole not on women's opinions of me but my OWN opinion on me.

Hope someone feels better from reading this.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im in my 2nd relationship but i wish i were single. i dont know how to break it off


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Single, with minimal male contact (and all the ones that I am in contact with are either gay or off limits. Such is my luck). My only prospect is the lesbian who's professed her infatuation with me, but I have no interest in her. She's completely obnoxious, for one thing. And I'm slightly averse to chicks with chest hair.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

nubly said:


> im in my 2nd relationship but i wish i were single. i dont know how to break it off







Damn, I have a few friends who complain about their SO's. I don't even respond that I'm interesting in listening anymore and they still vent.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Drella said:


> Single, with minimal male contact (and all the ones that I am in contact with are either gay or off limits. Such is my luck).


Same here, actually. Every boy I've ever known has been gay or off limits. It's sad, really, though I did enjoy the company immensely. In fact, the only male friend I have is gay, and pretty much all his friends are, too, so I get nowhere.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Aye, I stand alone.



Iced Soul said:


> Every boy I've ever known has been gay or off limits.


Heh...7+ years ago I stood next to a girl at a concert and was smitten with her the entire time, plus the band's set was incredible. Then just a couple weeks ago I end up next to the same girl at another life-changing type show. For a second I thought it was some magic meeting, only for me to find out there that she was definitely gay and taken. Good for her, but that was soul-crushing. Even more so when I did something embarrassing later out of excitement for the band and she looked at me like I was the biggest loser.


----------



## ifp (Jan 4, 2009)

Classified said:


> I think my signature quote is appropriate here:


 Great quote! I love it when those supposedly "inspirational" sayings are deflated like that, which reflects my reality much better.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Never been on a date.



MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Im asexual I self reproduce


Splitting in half has got to be unspeakably painful.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Prodigal Son said:


> Damn, I have a few friends who complain about their SO's. I don't even respond that I'm interesting in listening anymore and they still vent.


Nice video!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Single for 23 years. I would like to meet someone while we are both still young. I've been really depressed about being alone for the last couple of days. I'm sure if I put my mind to it I could eventually meet someone, but I have doubts that I will ever meet my dream girl.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

VCL XI said:


> Aye, I stand alone.
> 
> Heh...7+ years ago I stood next to a girl at a concert and was smitten with her the entire time, plus the band's set was incredible. Then just a couple weeks ago I end up next to the same girl at another life-changing type show. For a second I thought it was some magic meeting, only for me to find out there that she was definitely gay and taken. Good for her, but that was soul-crushing. Even more so when I did something embarrassing later out of excitement for the band and she looked at me like I was the biggest loser.


Aw, that must have hurt. I hate when things like that happen. You're ready to hand someone your heart and -boom- it drops on the ground and they just stare at it, not bothering to pick it up and take it or give it back to you.
Loss for her, I say. She doesn't know what she's missing. Of course, it's nice that she has someone, though. She was just being an itch. You'll find a non-gay girl. And which concerts were they? I'm curious, though you don't have to tell me.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone has ever met and dated from this website???

In the past, women pursued me. As a result they were outgoing-really outgoing. But I thought a relationship might work out better with another person with SA. It's just the practical things others don't understand, like the apprehension for eating in a restaraunts, or going to movies...

I was just curious anyone ever met on this sight, or has anyone gone out with another person with SA?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

ryobi said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has ever met and dated from this website???
> 
> In the past, women pursued me. As a result they were outgoing-really outgoing. But I thought a relationship might work out better with another person with SA. It's just the practical things others don't understand, like the apprehension for eating in a restaraunts, or going to movies...
> 
> I was just curious anyone ever met on this sight, or has anyone gone out with another person with SA?


I wish it would probably be a relationship that could last. Probably end up being heavily dependent on each other it could work. Rather than a SA vs Normal which leaves us being dependent on the girl if your a guy and well that just won't work.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Iced Soul said:


> Aw, that must have hurt. I hate when things like that happen. You're ready to hand someone your heart and -boom- it drops on the ground and they just stare at it, not bothering to pick it up and take it or give it back to you.
> Loss for her, I say. She doesn't know what she's missing. Of course, it's nice that she has someone, though. She was just being an itch. You'll find a non-gay girl. And which concerts were they? I'm curious, though you don't have to tell me.


Thanks. I think the attraction was that she kind stuck out from the rest of the crowd, but was there alone (the first time anyway) and was totally into the music just like I was. Maybe it was better seeing that she was involved than if I had left without talking to her yet again, living with another regret for another half decade.

The first show was a band called Tragedy (who I didn't know anything about and just blew me away), and the recent one was an Amebix reunion who I've been a big fan of for quite a few years.


----------



## a123 (Apr 10, 2007)

Whats a relationship?


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

slylikeafox said:


> Single for 23 years. I would like to meet someone while we are both still young. I've been really depressed about being alone for the last couple of days. I'm sure if I put my mind to it I could eventually meet someone, but I have doubts that I will ever meet my dream girl.


Yeah same here. I've been single forever lol and it doesn't help that I don't have much contact with guys (besides my therapist, my dad and of course other male family members). I really want a relationship sometimes and then other times it's like I don't but oh well someday I guess. I'm still hoping for it.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

a123 said:


> Whats a relationship?


Ha! No kidding. I would say anything more, "real life" like, even talking on the phone to a full on romantic relationship.

What part of Aus do you live in??? I'm curious because I went to CQU

This is a derail, but it has to be hard having SA in australia. It was hard for me, but in a way it was easier, people just assumed I acted the way I acted because I was an Americana, LOL


----------



## a123 (Apr 10, 2007)

ryobi said:


> Ha! No kidding. I would say anything more, "real life" like, even talking on the phone to a full on romantic relationship.
> 
> What part of Aus do you live in??? I'm curious because I went to CQU
> 
> This is a derail, but it has to be hard having SA in australia. It was hard for me, but in a way it was easier, people just assumed I acted the way I acted because I was an Americana, LOL


Melbourne here. lol though why do you think it'd be harder having SA in Australia than anywhere else?


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

a123 said:


> Melbourne here. lol though why do you think it'd be harder having SA in Australia than anywhere else?


Australians just have a reputation of being so outgoing, and the whole, paying people out thing. It just seems like a really freindly culture, but not a very nice one which seems like the antithesis of people with SA who tend to be nice but not very freindly...i don't know...


----------



## Seigfried22 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am an Australian, but I'd much rather have S.A here then in some culture like China(PRC) where it is super-competitive and you have to deal with multitudes of people each day.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

Single. I've had a couple of opportunities but have talked myself out of it. I was so scared I couldn't see they were interested. In retrospect it was very obvious.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'll most likely be single from now on, until I die. Unless hell freezes over first.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

Single.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm single and will probably be so for the rest of my life. Any inexperienced, clingy, pessimistic non smoking guys near niagara falls ny wanna date? :lol


----------



## Writer of Fictions (Mar 20, 2009)

Single and I concur with what many of you have previously said about remaining single for a long while. I have never been in a relationship, but the idea really freaks me out so a little part of me is ok with that.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

single. of course, i never go out so i'm living a self-fulfilled prophecy. and i find no one compatible at work.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

Single, never go out. If i'm out, too afraid to approach any women.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Not single but kind of wishing I was. She's crazy.


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm single again as of March 8th. I guess we just want different things. She's got personality issues to work out, as well as wanting to learn to live on her own. I want to settle down, and I want it to be with her, but I've accepted that this isn't going to happen any time soon.


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

I am single by choice, I have some close friends both male and female I hang out with one on one and in groups. My problems are not having people to hang out with, it's a lack of confidence from some health problems that have changed my self perception. Others say they can't even tell anything is wrong but the SA had gotten pretty bad, to the point of making being around my friends hard, though I love them and miss them. I wish I could get over this. I blew a chance to be in a relationship last fall with a great fellow because of the SA taking over my life. Now, he's happily in a relationship with another girl. While I'm happy for them, it's hard not to think, gee that could be me...


----------

